# Gun Kata



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 8, 2013)

There is a movie called Equilibrium where the "paladins" do something called gun kata.

Ever hear of anything like this in real life? what are your thoughts about the devolopment of such a form?

http://youtu.be/tINWl0gzQWI


----------



## Blindside (Jan 8, 2013)

Someone needs to show those guys that you don't need to have your arm extended at maximum reach when you are shooting in CWB situation.  

Oh, and this guy did create them, and was actually serious about it.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 8, 2013)

very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Havent heard of them, but have heard of 'knife kata'.
looked up the movie and may watch it sometime soon


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 8, 2013)

kempodisciple said:


> Havent heard of them, but have heard of 'knife kata'.
> looked up the movie and may watch it sometime soon



Yeah it's a pretty cool film, I liked it


----------



## Kinghercules (Jan 8, 2013)

Its a movie man.
Just a movie.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 8, 2013)

Its called dry-fire practice.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mauthos (Jan 9, 2013)

All well and good until someone starts randomly spraying the area with a machine gun


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 9, 2013)

Blindside said:


> Someone needs to show those guys that you don't need to have your arm extended at maximum reach when you are shooting in CWB situation.
> 
> Oh, and this guy did create them, and was actually serious about it.



There are some major issues with Jeff Hall's approach there. I was under the impression that they'd fixed some (at least), so you might find that that version is a little out of date. For more, see the following thread: http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103856


----------



## Tgace (Jan 10, 2013)

I did this video for a MA instructor buddy of mine. It's intent was to illustrate the concept of "stepping forward" on pivots and why. 

But in relation to this thread it also shows how I actrally practice. While not a "kata" in the sense that it simulates an entire fight, it is a pretty common example of dry fire training. I typically practice various skills in sequence...this...lateral step behind cover with an emergency reload.

Drawing/reloading for par times:






I've even gone out to the garage and worked some punching bag drills with QCB pistol drills...so this concept is nothing really "new" it's just a different packaging for retail.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Katas don't simulate a whole fight, they are independent techniques put together to make a teaching tool. 
http://iainabernethy.co.uk/article/what-are-true-applications-kata


----------



## Blindside (Jan 10, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> There are some major issues with Jeff Hall's approach there. I was under the impression that they'd fixed some (at least), so you might find that that version is a little out of date. For more, see the following thread: http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=103856



I'm not advocating what he does, just pointing out that someone has done it.  I'm no firearms instructor, but my experience as a student shows that a number of instructors have different approaches, and training methodologies do train over time.  I originally learned Weaver and now do Modern Isosoles as just a simple example.   

With regard to his training technique, I just think it is silly to train it in a gi.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 11, 2013)

Gun Kata? You mean Manual of arms?
Like these Jarheads?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 11, 2013)

Blindside said:


> I'm not advocating what he does, just pointing out that someone has done it.  I'm no firearms instructor, but my experience as a student shows that a number of instructors have different approaches, and training methodologies do train over time.  I originally learned Weaver and now do Modern Isosoles as just a simple example.
> 
> With regard to his training technique, I just think it is silly to train it in a gi.



Jeff Hall's firearms pedigree is incredibly good, he's absolutely one of the very best around, and has the war stories to back it up (figuratively and literally). I have nothing but respect for his ability, skill, and knowledge of firearms and combative shooting. However he got a large number of things wrong in his execution of this idea (which wasn't really a bad one... but he relied too much on what he thought the image should be, rather than why things are the way they are), but that's covered pretty well I feel in the thread I linked.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jan 11, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Gun Kata? You mean Manual of arms?
> Like these Jarheads?



lol no not exactly  I like firearms and enjoy shooting. I've done target shooting, only however mix my love for martial arts, and see a pretty spiffy movie and then heart gun kata from the movie talked about. Got me wondering, battle field soldiers move and position themselves on the battle field and try to be smaller targets while optimizing there view of the target...at least this is what I've read  I'm no soldier, however I wonder at something like gun kata fiction or not, is there any basis for consideration in reality? at all? or just pure fiction? obviously the application in the movie is fiction...but I as just curious on the thoughts of others


----------

